# [Aporte] Transceptor 80 metros Novicio



## sonemati (Oct 2, 2009)

Bueno les comento que estube buscando en este foro sobre transmisores receptores de 80 metros novicio  es para radio aficionado que recién comienza (mi caso)
Como no encontré nada muy provechoso busque en otros lugares y encontré, y como este foros me salvo tantas veces paso a dejarlo aquí. 

Saludos y espero les sea útil, aclaro que los componentes de la Paca madre no están, pero están sus circuitos y diagramas así que no es para nada difícil sacar esos datos, lo demas esta todo y hermosamente completo.

Fuente: www.lu3dy.org.ar

Es del radio club de Almirante G. Brown

El autor es Guillermo H. NECCO; LW3DYL


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 14, 2009)

que buen material... a ver si logro llevarlo a la práctica. Recuerdo haber escuchado llamado general de los cursantes en práctica operativa de ese radio club en la banda de ochenta metros. ahora me pregunto si será posible que hayan empleado este aparato para hacer algunos contactos jeje


----------



## sonemati (Oct 15, 2009)

Jaja, puede ser, estúbe haciendo escucha pero por la tarde no hay casi nadie, mi profesor me dice que hay que hacer horas pero de noche, de tarde es un desierto.
Saludos


----------



## GustyArte (Oct 16, 2009)

Que recuerdos me trae!, hace tanto que no hago un CQ!!!

Es Am???

Edit:
Ahi vi el enlace, es BLU.. muy interesante, gracias por el aporte!


----------



## alexus (Oct 31, 2009)

80 metros, esta entrando a la mañana.... 

no creo que sea un buen primer proyecto, puede ser el medio entre el seguir y el quedar...


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Nov 1, 2009)

Hola no entendí muy bien... es sólo para banda lateral inferior? o también para superior?

A que se referirá con los toroides de 1/2" ? media de diametro, media de espesor, media de... bueno... no conozco todas las partes de la forma.

Lo que dice alexus es real... si quien lo realiza no tiene mucha experiencia que digamos o nunca armó un tx puede que no le funcione... ni hablar del rx. De cualquier manera, pese a mis miedos, creo que lo voy a montar. Estoy estudiandolo y bueno... seguro que cualquier problema podrá ser resuelto en el foro o el rc.

Si alguien encuentra por ahí alguno que parezca más sencillo será bienvenido.

Se me ocurre que lo más importante es ir avanzando en este mundo. En este foro recuerdo que se le dio mucha manija a los transmisores de fm desde hace algunos años... poco a poco aparecieron los de am y ahora llegamos al blu. Creo yo que al experimentar con un tranceptor de estas características se logra la capacidad de realizar cualquier transmisor y cualquier receptor en cualquier banda, como así también resolver las posibles situaciones en estos aparatos.

Recién ahora estoy investigando un poco eso de la FI, como implementarla en receptores y bueno... ya veré como se hace luego para que funcione con un tx.

saludos,


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 1, 2009)

DJ_glem: Hace unos meses atras, LW3DYL por correo me envio un tranceptor para novicios.. Es casi el mismo pero con mas detalles para alguien que se esta iniciando en la RF-electronica. Visita la pagina web (buscá LW3DYL en google y sale)

Si mi mente falla y termina siendo el publicado aqui, avisame y subo el archivo que el Guillermo me envio

Saludos
73's


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Nov 1, 2009)

Ese proyecto salio publicado en la revista Saber Electrónica. no recuerdo en que número.
Al principio crei que el post se refería a un tranceptor "Nocivo"  Jajajaja...


----------



## alexus (Nov 1, 2009)

si es asi... salio en saber... y por la mala fam de esta desconfie...

dj, los toroides son los de fuente de pc...

y creo, repito creo, que es de doble banmda lateral, es decir, se recepcionan las dos.

eso no es problema, poruqe como "regla" los radioaficionados solo usan usb.


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Nov 1, 2009)

alexus dijo:


> ...como "regla" los radioaficionados solo usan usb.


 
 Que paso alexus? jajaja.. Habras querido decir BLU (Banda lateral única).
Existe: Banda Lateral Superior y Banda Lateral Inferior.

Click..


----------



## Hernan83 (Nov 2, 2009)

Tambien puede ser:  USB : Upper Side Band (Banda Lateral Superior) Creo que alexus tiene razon,jeje


----------



## crimson (Nov 2, 2009)

En el caso particular del "Novicio" es solamente BLI (inferior) que es la que se utiliza en 80Ms. Es así porque tiene un sólo cristal de generación de portadora, que en este caso está _por encima_ de la frecuencia de paso del filtro, lo que hace que pase la banda lateral inferior. En 80 M es inútil complicar la circuitería con BLS porque no se utiliza. Recién en 20, 15 y 10 M. No es Doble Banda Lateral, esos son los Conversión Directa, por ejemplo. Saludos C


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 2, 2009)

El amigo crimson tiene razon. La frecuencia del VXO posterior al filtro ladder es el que determina si el equipo esta en LSB o USB. Todo esto con una diferencia de +1,5Khz o -1,5Khz con respecto a la frecuencia de la IF


----------



## Hernan83 (Ene 10, 2010)

Al parecer hasta ahora nadie se adentro en hacer este transceptor que tiene todas las etapas de un equipo profesional,y el cual se hace con componentes faciles de conseguir y al parecer con un muy bajo precio  .me gustaria hacerlo,pero la frecuencia de trabajo no es critica no? pregunto,ya que me gustaria rediseñar el PCB para hacerlo mas compacto


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 10, 2010)

Mas compacto? He visto varias fotos de colegas argentinos llevarse su equipito al campo y parece que no da lios esa placa.

Saludos
73's


----------



## Hernan83 (Ene 10, 2010)

Quizas me exprese un poco mal,la idea seria hacer todas las etapas en una misma placa de digamos unos 20x20 cm. Vos *anthony123* que andas mucho con la RF que opinas de este transceptor? lo harias?


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 10, 2010)

El receptor si funciona, pero si tienes poca practica en RF yo cambiaria el filtro lader por uno half lattice que no requiere muchos cuidados*

*Generador de RF, voltimetro de RF o en su defecto un sweep generator con un osciloscopio! (estos son los cuidados del ladder)

Saludos


----------



## lsedr (May 27, 2010)

Estoy haciendo el tranceptor que salio en la revista Saber Electronica no. 166, pero no da muchos detalles, asi que necesito ayuda. 
Hay cosas en el diagrama que no las entiendo
los balun binoculares son dificiles de conseguir. que hago??
http://www.clubse.com.ar/news/news11/notas/nota08.htm


----------



## crimson (May 28, 2010)

Hola Isedr, te comento que el transceptor de "Saber...166" es prehistórico, tiene más de 15 años y ya hay elementos que no se consiguen. La versión moderna, mejorada y simplificada el el "Novicio". Más arriba hay un PDF pero te dejo otro con las plaquetas vistas a espejo para poder hacerlas "a la plancha" como podés ver aquí:
http://www.lu3dy.org.ar/index.php?v...circuito-impreso&option=com_content&Itemid=54
Sé que le están haciendo una modificación al OFV porque no se consiguen resonadores de 4,43M, apenas la consiga la posteo aquí. Saludos C


----------



## lsedr (May 30, 2010)

Corrijo, es en la # 162.

Mi problema ahora es que ya tengo todo montado y solo me falta hacer los inductores. pero si tengo que hacer la version moderna de este tranceptor, pues no me queda otra,

Otra cosa, que es un resonador??


----------



## crimson (May 30, 2010)

Hola Isedr, funciona, pero tiene residuos de portadora y una modulación no tan buena como el "Novicio". En vez de balunes binoculares podés usar cualquier toroide sacado de una fuente de PC o lámpara bajo consumo y en vez de los toroides tipo T50-2 hacés las bobinas con núcleo de aire (bobinadas sobre una maderita o plástico) que están en el "Novicio". Ojo con la etapa de salida, los relés que se usaban en ese entonces tenían una disposición de patas diferente. Te conviene hacer la etapa de saluda del "Novicio", tira más del doble de potencia. Un resonador es como un cristal, pero "de plástico" (en realidad de cerámica) tiene como particularidad ser más "blando" y desplazarse más de frecuencia. Los podés ver en los controles remoto de TV o video. Saludos C


----------



## lsedr (Jun 7, 2010)

Bueno no se como hacer los tres transformadores porue en la revista no dice nada al respecto. necesito ayuda en esta parte.

en el diagrama los transformadores se ven de 5 terminales pero en el pc tienen 6 perforaciones. No entiendo porque esta asi en el pcb, osea en el diagrama se ve sencillo pero cuando vamos al pcb se ve diferente.

CRIMSON, yo tengo un resonador de tres terminales y dice 4.5, sera posible utilizarlo en el Novicio?????????????

Crimson tengo un resonador de tres terminales, es ceramico y dice 4.5, sera este apropiado para la version Novicio


----------



## crimson (Jun 8, 2010)

Hola Isedr, bajate el .pdf que está aquí:
http://gacw.no-ip.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=267&Itemid=231&lang=es
que contiene todos los montajes de LW3DYL, en varios de ellos explica todo lo que necesitas. Saludos C


----------



## lsedr (Jun 8, 2010)

ok gracias Crim


----------



## lsedr (Jun 10, 2010)

YA termine la version de saber electronica, use toroides de media pulgada. pero no logro sintonizar ninguna estacion, o sera que el OFV no esta bien ajustado, bueno sigo probando...........


----------



## crimson (Jun 10, 2010)

Ojo que esos toroides eran tipo T50-2, es decir, con un núcleo especial (50 es 50 centésimos de pulgada o sea 1/2 pulgada y 2 es un tipo de material que sintoniza de 3 a 30 MHz, color rojo) en la época de armado de ese transceptor en Argentina se conseguían las versiones locales (ARTIC) qie luego del Menemato (Presidencia de Carlos Menem= dólar barato y "relaciones carnales" con los yanquis) se dejaron de fabricar o importar. Si utilizás un toroide común de PC no vas a lograr ningún resultado, porque no llega a sintonizar en 3,5MHz. Por eso te decía de reemplazar este filtro de entrada hecho con toroides con el filtro de entrada del "Novicio", hecho con dos maderitas, más acorde a América Latina. Saludos C


----------



## alexus (Jun 10, 2010)

crimson, queres decir que los sudamericanos somo de madera? y tenemos que conformarnos con lo que hay? jajajajajajajaajaja broma


----------



## lsedr (Jun 13, 2010)

JAH ok, lo que no entiendo es por qué en la revista dice que se puede utilizar toroides de pc, es la revista saber electronica version internacional.

Otra cosa crimson, estoy realizando la version 'Novicio', pero por aqui en las tiendas de electronica no encuentro el TL071, por cuál lo sustituyo??? Ademas como hago las dos inductancias de 1000mH ?????
Puedo utilizar para el OFV un resonador de tres patas color amarillo, ceramico, que dice 4.5 ????? creo que lo saque de una tv hace tiempo y lo tenia guardado pienso usarlo. no encuentro los cristales de 4.5. pero si resonadores de tres patas.

SALUDOS C


----------



## crimson (Jun 13, 2010)

Es así, alexus, un amigo mío decía que somos "países en vías de subdesarrollo", como que en algunas cosas estamos cada vez peor. Isedr, la cosa es así: cuando hay que transferir energía, esto es, un acoplamiento entre etapas, como el driver BD139 y la etapa de salida con el IRFZ44N o éste mismo con la antena no hay problemas para utilizar toroides de PC, porque son transformadores aperiódicos, es decir, que no están sintonizados a ninguna frecuencia en particular. Cuando hay que sintonizar estamos en problemas... o utilizamos toroides específicos, como el T50-2 o nos las rebuscamos con las formitas de madera.   El choque de 1.000 uHy es comercial, tiene la forma y los colores de una resistencia de 1K, pero más gordito. Si no los conseguís reemplazalos por una resistencia de 220 ohm, va a funcionar igual.  El TL071 en este caso lo podés reemplazar por un LM741. El resonador de 3 patas viene bárbaro, tal vez haya que sufrir un poco para hacerlo oscilar, probando con la patadel medio a masa, por ejemplo, pero una vez que arranca funciona muy estable. Saludos C


----------



## lsedr (Jun 14, 2010)

Crimson cuando el el pdf del Novicio indica como hacer los tranformadores T1,T2 y T3, indica que son 3 cables de cobre de 20cm de largo y 0.5 mm, eso lo entiendo. Lo que no entiendo es por qué dan el ejemplo con una formita redonda si es con toroides que se va a construir. 
Aclarame please...
Yo se que las formitas son para L1 y L2 (nucleo de aire)


Yo desarme totalmente un radio CB Pearce Simpsom Panther SSB, y tome muchas piezas para el Novicio. Pero ese radio tenia muchos capacitores variables color blanco, estos son los que usaré, lo que no se es el valor que tienen en pf...

Olle probare tal como me dices y cualquier novedad pues te aviso.
Gracias Crimson por tu amabilidad y atencion. Que la FUENTE de energia más poderosa del universo que se llama JESUCRISTO, el creador de todas las cosas te bendiga.


----------



## crimson (Jun 14, 2010)

Hola Isedr, vamos por partes, te encontré un detalle de cómo hacer los toroides. Para aclarar dudas fujate en las fotos del equipo, una imagen vale más que mil palabras, ahí vas a ver los transformadores bobinados sobre unos totoides color violeta. Los trimmer blancon no te van a servir, son de 10pF, tenés que usar color marrón, de 60pF por lo menos. Saludos C


----------



## lsedr (Jun 14, 2010)

busque el diagrama de donde los obtuv y son de 20 pf pero creo en lo que decis, es logico. estare en busqueda de ellos aqui es dificil encontrarlos. 
En caso de no hallarlos, se podria probar con otros de mas capacitancia como el que lleva el de ofv de 360 pf sacado de un radio de musica. o podría probar con capacitores fijos hasta obtener la sintonia???

Crim aqui tengo un software frecuencimetro en mi pc portatil podria servir para medir la frecuencia del OFV???? mediante el terminal del mic de la pc se entra la lectura de la frecuencia.??


----------



## lsedr (Jun 20, 2010)

lo arme y estoy tratando de ajustar el OFV, pero no tengo frecuencimetro, y no entiendo porque el autor dice que hay que ajustarlo si se supone que el OFV despues de unos 10 minutos de encenderlo se estabiliza.

No se que pasa que cuando pongo ptt a masa para activar el relay y envio el +12vTX a la tarjeta madre, la fuente de pc de 12v que uso para encender el equipo, se apaga y el relay deja de funcionar y tengo que desconectar la fuente y volver a probar. cuando desconecto el +12vTX de la tarjeta madre el relay funciona normal. estoy revisando la placa madre.

No logro conseguir los capacitores de 60 pf solo tengo dos rojos y dos blanco. Le coloqué los dos rojos a L1 y L2. Los dos que son de 30 pf si los tengo, y son de color verde. ??que puedo hacer en este caso, se podria colocar capacitores de 30pf ceramicos en paralelo con los Capacitores rojos????


----------



## crimson (Jun 21, 2010)

Hola Isedr, veamos el tema del OFV, te dejo el link donde se explica algo sobre el ajuste de los osciladores, en Radiofrecuencia, lamentablemente, hay que tener un poco más de instrumental que para audio, por ejemplo, en este arículo explica cómo hacer un divisor para usar con un tester digital provisto de frecuencímetro:
http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/news07/nota01.htm
El tema con los OFV es así: cuando arranca, el OFV tiende a correrse de frecuencia, hasta que se caliente la justura del transistor y/o todos sus componentes, esto se conoce como "drift". Lo que quiere decir no es que se estabiliza solo en el  punto exacto de sintonía que vos necesitás, se va a estabilizar en la frecuencia de trabajo que, por sus componentes, tenga en ese momento, la que necesita creo que es 4,2MHz, bueno, por ahí se estabiliza más arriba o más abajo dependiendo de la bobina y los capacitores que le hayas colocado. Con el tema de la sintonía, ¿porqué no te bajás el Mini Ring Core Calculator?
http://www.dl5swb.de/html/mini_ring_core_calculator.htm
allí, en la sección donde aparece un circuito sintonizado podés jugar con los valores para la sintonía. Supongamos que tengo una bobina de 10 uHy y un trimmer de 30pF para sintonizar a 3,65 MHz (la mitad de la banda de 80M). Insertás los valores en los casilleros y te da un capacitor de 190pF para lograr resonancia. Entonces ponés un cerámico de 180pF y un trimmer de 30pF. En algún punto del trimmer vas a encontrar la resonancia.
Lo del +Tx puede tener dos variantes 1) si armaste la placa de salida del primitivo 3DY, ojo que usaba un relay extraño, que se conseguía en esa época pero ahora vienen con otra disposición de patas, ahí debe estar el problema y 2) si armaste la salida del Novicio, puede suceder que el bias del MOSFET de salida, el IRFZ44N esté muy alto, haciendo que tome mucha corriente, hay que girar el preset totalmente al lado de masa.. 
Bueno, espero haber ayudado, en estos días casualmente escuché un pibe de Córdoba probando un Novicio, la ventaja es que lo ayudaros unos radioaficionados más veteranos. Saludos C


----------



## lsedr (Jun 21, 2010)

Ok Gracias crimson.

Olle el que construí es el nuevo, el viejo es el de saber electronica, a este ya lo eche a la basura. 
Construi el novicio y tengo problemas con el ofv.  Cuando lo enciendo no se esucha nada pero a los 10 minutos empieza a escucharse el zzzzzz de la oscilacion, pero estoy usando el resonador 4.5 mhz sacado de una tv, y un capacitor variable de los grandes, de los que usan los raditos de musica am-fm. y no se de cuantos pf sea, pero hare lo que me indicas. a ver si trato de sintonizar.

Crimson como le hago con los capacitores de L1 y L2 que no los consigo.


----------



## crimson (Jun 22, 2010)

Hola Isedr, OK a lo del OFV, tal vez te convenga hacer el oscilador con un integrado CMOS, el CD4011, que se lleva mejor con los resonadores que los transistores, lo armás en un rato y el resultado es muy superior. Armalo primero sin la bobina de 4,7uHy, y le vas agregando inductancia a medida que lo necesitás. El tema de los capacitores de L1 y L2 es ver qué trimmer tenés, y ubicar la resonancia a la mitad del valor del trimmer. Veamos: L1 y L2 resuenan a la mitad de la banda de 80M con 255 pF (usando el Mini Ring). Usa trimmers de 60pF, por lo tanto, si tengo el trimmer a la mitad (30pF) tengo que usar capacitores de 220pF para que con el trimmer a la mitad me de 250pF, así puedo ajustar en más o en menos la resonancia de la bobina. Si tenés en este caso trimmers de 30pF, la mitad sería 15pF, con lo que tendrías que poner un capacitor de 240pF para que con el trimmer a la mitad tengas 255pF y puedas variar cómodamente el trimmer de un lado al otro hasta conseguir resonancia. ¿me explico? Para lograr 240 ponés un 220pF + 22pF por ejemplo. Saludos C


----------



## lsedr (Jun 24, 2010)

Mira Crim recuerda que soy novato en este tipo de tranceptores y necesitare mas de tu ayuda.Te informo que los capacitores que estoy usando para L1 y L2 son de color ROJO, que son de 20pf.Los otros dos que van con los cristales son VERDES de 30 pf.La inductancia que encontre es de 10uH, de las que son verdes las saque de un monitor. Sus colores son Marron, negro,negro, plata. En el PDF del Novicio dice que si uso el resonador de 4.5mhz tengo que colocarle 10uH.El adjunto que pones no lo entiendo, conozco el CD4011, por lo menos lo he visto. pero en el diagrama no especificas a que patas van las conexiones.Otra cosa crim, cuando el autor del novicio explica como ajustar el equipo una vez terminado, Habla de usar un multimetro de agujas, pero no dice en qué, si es Voltaje dc o ac, o si es en uA. explicame mi hermano.

Crim creo que las dos resistencias no hacen el mismo trabajo que las inductancias de 1000 uHy, !!!eso creo!!!! informame mas sobre esta parte.

No he resuelto el problema con el relay todavia, tendre que cambiarlo por otro aunque es nuevo. jire el preset como me dijiste y probe pero se comporta igual.

.


----------



## crimson (Jun 24, 2010)

Hola Isedr, te mando para una plaquetita para el oscilador con 4011, al trabajar con más tensión hacen oscilar mejor a los resonadores.  Yo uso la sonda de radiofrecuencia con un tester que tiene el ohmetro quemado, la uso con los diferentes valores de fondo de escala, 0,5 - 2,5 - 10V y la gradúo de acuerdo a lo que me de el circuito, arranco por 10V y voy bajando si es necesario.  ¿Porqué no te bajás este libro?:
http://www.ea2ry.com/libroradio/tabla.htm
es muy interesante y recomendable para un radioaficionado principiante. Saludos C


----------



## lsedr (Jun 27, 2010)

Ok Crimson Graciasestare haciendo este impreso y te aviso.una pregunta, me imagino que habras realizado este tranceptor?? como te funciona?


----------



## crimson (Jun 27, 2010)

Hola  Isedr, no personalmente, pero he visto varios porque voy a veces a LU3DY, que es el Radio Club donde se generan estos inventos. Yo soy sonidista, me dedico al audio solamente, pero sé de comunicaciones por haber trabajado en una antigua fábrica argentina de equipos de BLU hace ya 35 años atrás. Saludos C


----------



## lsedr (Jun 28, 2010)

salus c crimson mi problema son los variables de 60 pf los he buscado como loco ninguna tienda tiene aqui


----------



## crimson (Jun 28, 2010)

Habrá que trabajar un poco más Isedr, primero hay que ver qué se puede conseguir, y en base a eso tratar de aproximarse al ideal lo más posible. Para ajustar el filtro de entrada hace falta un pequeño oscilador que cubra de 2,5 a 4,5 Mcs, que se puede armar en un rato, y una sonda detectora, barrer el oscilador de un extremo al otro y tratar que el pico de señal se produzca en el centro de la banda de 80M, esto es, 3,65MHz. Este artículo es un buen comienzo:
http://www.lu3dy.org.ar/index.php?view=article&catid=34%3Aarticulos-tecnicos&id=86%3Ainductametro&option=com_content&Itemid=54
Cuando uno trabaja en radiofrecuencia todo es más dificil, cuando afinás una guitarra sólo es necesario el oído, pero cuando hay que ajustar un transmisor necesitamos instrumentos que nos hagan "ver" en dónde estamos. No hace falta excesivo dinero, sólo paciencia y si es posible alguna ayuda, por ejemplo, para calibrar el oscilador ¿no tenés algún radioaficionado cerca, o una radio que cubra en banda de onda corta la zona donde están los 80M? Con respecto a los trimmers no hay problema, vas agregando capacidad hasta que llegás al punto de resonancia requerido, y si hay un trimmer más chico hacés con él el ajuste fino. Saludos C


----------



## lsedr (Jun 28, 2010)

ok entendido.
Jaja MESSI es de otro planeta, vamos argentina..


----------



## cgfrutos (Jun 30, 2010)

hola a todos, he estado leyendo porque ando con ganas de hacer el "novicio" y veo que es bastante complicado para alguien como yo que sabe electronica muy basica, es asi o me largo a hacerlo nomas? estoy haciendo el curso de radioaficionado y quiero empezar a escuchar para agudizar el oido...
saludos


----------



## crimson (Jul 2, 2010)

Hola cgfrutos, ¿no tenés un Radio Club cerca, o un radioaficionado veterano que te de una manito? No es complicado para alguien con un poquito de experiencia, es muy útil tener un transceptor comercial para el calibrado, la mayoría de los  Radio Clubes tienen uno.  Animate. Saludos C


----------



## lsedr (Jul 5, 2010)

Ese es mi problema, no tengo frecuencimetro ni alguien cerca que me pueda asesorar.

Crim estare pronto haciendo el oscilador que me indicaste y te aviso


----------



## lsedr (Jul 19, 2010)

Otros tranceptor http://www.rason.org/Projects/rose80/rose80.htm


----------



## alexus (Jul 19, 2010)

marcelo, no tenias un kenwood ts-130??


----------



## fredd2 (Jul 20, 2010)

lsedr dijo:


> Ese es mi problema, no tengo frecuencimetro ni alguien cerca que me pueda asesorar.
> 
> Crim estare pronto haciendo el oscilador que me indicaste y te aviso



Fijate de conseguir alguna radio que cubra esa banda de 80m si podes, algunos baratitos chinos por hay te puede ayudar o alguno valvular, pero creo que si te acercas a algun radio club seguro te van a ayudar mucho mas no solo con el frecuenciometro y el receptor si no para el ajuste BIEN correcto, si que se corra la banda ni esas cosas muy comunes en equipos caseros, otra cosa a mirar bien es el tema de la antena ya que para 80m requiere una antena bastante grande, si no el tipico "hilo largo" y un transmatch o "sintonizador de antena" que lo podes fabricar vos ambos casi sin coste alguno.
Saludos


----------



## lsedr (Jul 21, 2010)

Que antena usaria para este tranceptor????


----------



## fredd2 (Jul 21, 2010)

Ese es un temita, todo depende del espacio que tengas, un dipolo corto o una antena vertical a las dos les tenes que fabricar una trampa para que se ajuste "lo recortado", o un simple cable de unos 40m o mas y lo ajustas con un transmatch o "sintonizador de antena", y una buena puesta a tierra para cualquiera de los casos en lo posible exclusiva para el equipo, a mi en particular me gusta el hilo largo ya que por suerte pude ponerlo alto y extenderlo por 90m.Fijate en google, dipolo windom, antena V invertida, antena de Marconi , antena vertical HF ect ,para que te hagas una idea de lo que mas te conviene, y se ajuste al lugar, tene en cuenta que es un equipo de baja potencia asi que es fundamental que este bien diseñada para sacarle el maximo provecho.
Saludos


----------



## lsedr (Jul 21, 2010)

Se me olvidaba un detalle, de los 6 cristales que usa hay uno que se lo puse de los que son tipo resonador que lo saque de un tv y es de 8.000 mhz, es ceramico color amarillo. 

Pienso que da igual que los cristales plateados, pero segun me dijo antony123, tienen que ser todos iguales de los plateados.


Otra cosa, no entiendo por que el TDA2003 se calienta tanto?? 
aunque en el diagrama dice que es un 2002 el que debe colocarse, pero el 2003 es mas potente, llega hasta 10w.


----------



## fredd2 (Jul 22, 2010)

Es recomendables que todos sean iguales, misma marca TODO identicos, ya que entre la misma marca, serie etc varian un poco, si no dispones de un frecuenciometro y sin identificacion (por eso la recomendacion del RC, nadie te va a responder sin identificacion) te va dar muchisimo laburo ajustarlo.
Saludos


----------



## lsedr (Jul 22, 2010)

fred a que te refieres con el RC?? y disculpame

Yo vivo en una segunda planta y no tendria mucho espacio que digamos por eso quisiera hacer una antena de pequenas dimensiones para no ocupar el poco espacio que tengo ya que hay otras antenas de tv de los vecinos


----------



## fredd2 (Jul 22, 2010)

Me refiero a Radio Club, en cuanto a la antena vas a tener que fijarte lo que mas se acomode al lugar, tenes mucha variedad para investigar, y todas las podes fabricar vos.
Saludos


----------



## lsedr (Jul 24, 2010)

ok entendido ya se a que te referis


----------



## lsedr (Mar 29, 2011)

por mi parte ya termine el novicio, despues de un largo proceso....

ahora estoy en eso de la antena.


----------



## luchosexto (Jun 10, 2011)

Hola es un agrado encontrar gente que esta haciendo el mismo proyecto que estoy realizando tambien. Como dice Isedr es un proceso largo. Me falta calibrarlo y todavia no me puse a pensar en la antena. Quisiera que alguien me encaminara en este asunto de la antena, pensaba en un dipolo pero no se nada de valum y no se que cual podria llevar. Eh visto, y con exelentes resultados, un dipolo con un valum hecho con una bobina de cable coaxial sobre un caño de pvc de 4 pulgadas. De paso agrego un ampli de 80m que asegura llegar a los 500km de cobertura. Saludos.


----------



## crimson (Jun 11, 2011)

Hola luchosexto, un dipolo de media onda para 80Mtiene entre puntas unos 40M entre una cosa y otra. Se puede poner en V invertida, o en "Z", esto es, con los vértices plegados. El balún puede ser perfectamente unas cuantas vueltas de cable coaxil en una forma de PVC. La idea es que la radiofrecuencia que va a la antena no "regrese" por la parte externa del coaxil. El amplificador que posteaste es viejo, del modelo anterior al "Novicio", que era el "3DY". El del Novicio es superior. 
Te dejo un link interesante sobre antenas:
http://www.lu6etj.org.ar/tecnicos/antena-no-dificil/muy%20facil.htm
Saludos C


----------



## alechaja (Sep 8, 2012)

crimson dijo:


> Hola luchosexto, un dipolo de media onda para 80Mtiene entre puntas unos 40M entre una cosa y otra. Se puede poner en V invertida, o en "Z", esto es, con los vértices plegados. El balún puede ser perfectamente unas cuantas vueltas de cable coaxil en una forma de PVC. La idea es que la radiofrecuencia que va a la antena no "regrese" por la parte externa del coaxil. El amplificador que posteaste es viejo, del modelo anterior al "Novicio", que era el "3DY". El del Novicio es superior.
> Te dejo un link interesante sobre antenas:
> http://www.lu6etj.org.ar/tecnicos/antena-no-dificil/muy%20facil.htm
> Saludos C



yo estoy armando el viejo "dyl" de la revista saber electronica.. la placa madre me fue regalada de LU8EDB y estoy construyendo el lineal... podrian decirme que modificaciones tendria que realizar?? por lo que lei se presentaron problemas con el diseño en especial el tema del relé.. es mi primer equipo y la verdad recien arrrnco en el tema electronica x eso es que solicito su ayuda gracias


----------



## lsedr (Sep 8, 2012)

alechaja dijo:


> yo estoy armando el viejo "dyl" de la revista saber electronica.. la placa madre me fue regalada de LU8EDB y estoy construyendo el lineal... podrian decirme que modificaciones tendria que realizar?? por lo que lei se presentaron problemas con el diseño en especial el tema del relé.. es mi primer equipo y la verdad recien arrrnco en el tema electronica x eso es que solicito su ayuda gracias




bueno la versión mejorada es la de LW3DYL, y *aquí *se trató el tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/problemas-transceptor-novicio-lw3dyl-52647/

yo lo construí y sale muy bien, saludos


----------

